# NB RESCUE: Los Angeles (San Gabriel), CA



## Coco0457

THIS IS A CROSSPOST [NOT MY SHELTER] PLEASE IF YOU CAN HELP CONTACT INFO IS ON THE BOTTOM OF THE POST!! THANK YOU!!



15 July 2008 San Gabriel, Southern Calif. PLEASE
CROSS-POST

We have 39 rabbits at the shelter. If we do not get 10-15 rabbits out
within the next 10 days--or if more rabbits come it) they will begin to
euthanize. PLEASE DON'T LET THIS HAPPEN.

These are wonderful, adoptable, beautiful, mostly spayed and neutered
rabbits and they all deserve a second chance.

Can you help? We will find a way to transport if you can take some bunnies.

Please help!



*CALL US ANY TIME:*

*Alex's cell (909)576-8170 *

*Susans's cell (626)260-2133 
*



-- 
Alexandra Logsdon
Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue
http://www.mybunny.org
SHELTER VOLUNTEERS DESPERATELY NEEDED!
Help Save lives - join "Friends of Shelter Rabbits"
[email protected]





--


----------



## Pipp

I really want Scooter and Wilber. They don't adopt out of state, though.  



sas :?


----------



## Coco0457

*These are some of the now at-risk bunnies who***NEED*** to get out of the shelter:
*
> *NOAH
*> Noah loves to be held and cuddled and he is a beautiful boy, yet he has
> been at the shelter for a year and he can be a bit shy or grumpy at first.
> He is neutered and about 1 1/2 years old. Very curious personality.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8081878
> Neutered.
>
> *SUDI & HOPALONG*
> Sudi is Noah's mum and Hopalong his brother. Both rabbits are fixed.
> Both bunnies are very friendly, and though you cannot tell from the pics,
> Sudi has very light greyish-tan patches--they are very pretty bunnies.
> These guys have been here over a year
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8365905 and they
> deserve a family and home of their own, too. Sudi can be a bit
> cage-aggressive, but when out to play they are silly and friendly. Both
> fixed.
>
> *ISABELLE & GEORGE*
> 2 more of Sudi's babies. This pair would make great family pets.
> Friendly, fun & playful with toys. They too have been here a year and
> need love and their own humans. Both fixed.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8424802
>
>* EMILY*
> Emily's sister, Lizzy, was adopted out last month (they had to be
> separated due to hormones.





> Emily is just as sweet, curious and funny as her sister and would make a
> good first bunny for anyone.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9393641
>
> *MARVIN*
> This is a super super sweet boy. Cuddly, silly, friendly - just a total
> love bug. He's been here a while because, well, he's a whitey. . . right?
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9393092
>
> *ROWAN & RADCLIFFE*
> Rowan came in with 5 babies and her intact husbun - and then, a few days
> later, she gave birth to eight more babies! She is GORGEOUS and sweet
> and all her babies, a mix of harlequin (looking) bunnies, tortoiseshell
> and dutch bunnies, are stunningly pretty and sweet. HUGE ears!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10385336
>
>* Following are some of the babies:
*[url]http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11165343[/url]
[url]http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11165202[/url]
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10385340 (these
> boys are currently separated, Bunson is the darker of the two)
>
> *SPUMONI & CONFETTI*
> Perfect first/family/anybody bunnies, and so pretty to boot!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10385341
>
> *CLAUDE & EDWARD*
> These are smaller type bunnies who we took in from another shelter earlier
> this year *they were going to be euthanized and we wanted to help).
> Perfect bunnies for anyone, they are friendly, playful wonderful little
men. http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10385339



*These are wonderful, adoptable, beautiful, mostly spayed and neutered 
rabbits and they all deserve a second chance. 

Can you help? We will find a way to transport if you can take some bunnies. 

Please help! 
*


CALL US ANY TIME: 

Alex's cell (909)576-8170 

Susans's cell (626)260-2133 



-- 
Alexandra Logsdon 
Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue 
[url]http://www.mybunny.org[/url] 
SHELTER VOLUNTEERS DESPERATELY NEEDED! 
Help Save lives - join "Friends of Shelter Rabbits" 
[email protected]

--


----------



## Coco0457

*Pipp wrote: *


> I really want Scooter and Wilber. They don't adopt out of state, though.
> 
> 
> 
> sas :?



they ARE gorgeous!!

:inlove:


----------



## Pipp

I have enough air miles to get to LA and back, albeit without the cash to pay the gas surcharge and taxes :sigh:and I've got a place to stay. 

And I'm not sure about bringing the bunnies back in the cabin, I think I have to fly Air Canada, and that means cargo. 

But I do have the will and the space. 



sas


----------



## Pipp

PS: I also like this guy. 






I imagine he's pretty big, but Sherry needs someone to put her in her place.  



sas


----------



## werecatrising

Agh... too cute! I also like the one above, and Confetti and Spumoni... and Noah.

Any chance of any of them making up towards Sacramento?


----------



## Brandy456

How manyBuns are left?


----------



## Pipp

I kept thinking about Scooter, I know how it is for mini-rexes to be caged like that, how they really get depressed, which is something mentioned in his listing. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9393006






View Video

It turns out he's not listed on the Zooh site because he becameEXTREMELYaggressive and stressed and had to be pulled from the shelter. He is now deemed a 'special needs' bunny who can only go to an experiencedhome who can work with him. Alex has him temporarily, but says she has 24 other rabbits and she can't give him the attention or free-range he needs.  

However, I'm perfectly set up to do so. He can have free-run of the livingroom here, and can interact with humans and other bunnies -- or not. His choice. And I'm certainly used to biting rabbits. Both Dill and Darry (and Sherry to an extent) came here as biters, with Dill being the worst of the lot. As I've said elsewhere, if you didn't behave, he'd latch on to the closest body part (that wasn't a hand or face). It was just part of who he was and I loved him for it. 

I don't think Scooter will be anything like Dill -- he's far from a cheerful little bunny -- but he has the same needs that Dill had when he arrived. I think I can make this little guy happy. 

I sure want to try. 

Alex will adopt him out of state given his circumstances -- not a lot of candidates out there. 

But now I have to get him here. 



sas :?

PS: pulling Scooter means one more bunny is off the dreaded 'e' list.


----------



## Coco0457

*Pipp wrote: *


> PS: I also like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine he's pretty big, but Sherry needs someone to put her in her place.
> 
> 
> 
> sas





:inlove:


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Pipp wrote: *


> But now I have to get him here.


What are your options for getting him. I am too lazy to Mapquest right now - how far is he from you?


----------



## Pipp

He's only 1,275mi â about 19 hours 51 mins away according to Google maps. (I would have guessed 1500 miles). 

It's a 2 hour, 45 min flight, shorter with a tailwind. 

There are no customs or border issues, I think he just has to look healthy. I assume that some airlines will require a vet check to ship, but not for a cabin flight. I don't know about shipping this time of year, but he needs to get out of there soon, if for no other reason to free up space for an endangered shelter bun.

If he can't be shipped, I'm willing to give up my trip around the world for this guy if need be. I have enough airmiles -- barely -- to fly anywhere I want in the world right now.Unfortunately,with the taxes, fuel surcharges, etc, it will still take a couple hundred bucks cash to fly there, or for someone to fly him here to me, if he travels in the cabin, and that's not doable for me right now -- even though I have a place to stay and cook Kraft dinner,and I canwork out the local transport, so that's all it will cost me. (And my airmiles mayrestrictmeto a non-pet airline,I have to see what's out there). 

So... 

- anybody know any flight crew or friendly airlines who might bring him up as a favor? (First choice).

- or... anybody in L.A. interested inaVancouver vacation?You can stay on mychewed up hide-a-bed. I'm right next door to Stanley Park, the Vancouver Aquarium, etc, and blocks away from the beach, downtown, etc, it would be a loverly time.  I'll even feed you! 

- or...any thoughts onshipping him safely and cheaply?

sas leaseplease:


----------



## ZoohCorner

I hope I am posting this properly. If not, it's my poor overbunnytaxed brain! :shock:

This far we have only fund place for ONE rabbit. Everyone is just so full this year... 

Thank you all so much for keeping this topic going and for posting it around. Bunny people are SO cool! 

I do have feelers out about getting a bunny or bunnies to Canada. Pipp, can you email me your location and what US areas are close enough for you to drive to? And how far from Vancouver are you?

So... if anyone has any other leads, please let me know. You can email me at [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## Pipp

Hey Alex, I did email you that info last night --or I sent it at least, so it's at the mercy of the computer -- using my telus.net address. 

As noted above, it's a 2 hour, 45 minute flight, which should be safe for shipping if that's an option. 

There really shouldn't be a border issue, but if he needs to be picked up in the US, I'm a doable three hours from Seattle. I just sold my car (figures) but can find a ride share to SeaTac or catch a bus (for $100). I livejust blocks away fromdowntown Vancouver. 

I can travel any day, any hour, although if I'm looking for a rideshare, there will be less options. 

I'm looking intoflying to LA to pick him up, or trying and find somebody to fly from LA to Vancouver. (I'm well acquainted with Los Angeles, no problems with a place to stay, although local transport may be a little tricky). 

Does your org have any flight personnel contacts? I've been meaning to try and see what flight crew chat boards (or whatever) might be out there. That of course would be the best option -- having a crew member bringing him here in the cabin asap. 

sas :clover:


----------



## TinysMom

I forget why but for some reason I was checking recently on flying bunnies into/out of Canada. I think it was when there were a bunch turned in someplace and they were flemmies...

Anyway - if I remember right - it is about $100-$120 to fly here in the states - but to take them into Canada - the price of the flight almost doubles or it is like $100 difference...something like that. When you consider a 6 hour round-trip drive to pick him up at SeaTac....I'm not sure if it would be better to just fly him to Canada...not sure about your gas prices, etc.

I hope this helps somewhat...


----------



## Haley

Oh wow he is adorable! Bless you sas for trying to get him to your place. He would be so lucky.

I dont think they would fly bunnies in cargo this time of year, would they? I thought it was too hot bc they have to sit on the runway or something. 

I have a contact who is a flight attendant out in CA. Let me check with her- I dont think she goes to Canada but maybe Seattle would be doable?


----------



## ZoohCorner

Hi,

I will not put a rabbit in cargo, so it cannot happen that way. Just too dangerous for a bunny, especially one who is already nervous and bitey, poor dude.

If iy could be under the seat in a carrier, or if we can find drivers. I have a few more calls to make today.

Pipp - could you send me some pics of your bunnies and set ups? I don't want to be rude, but I can;t visit or anything and I just want to be sure you are as wonderful as you seem.

Also, with no care, how do you get to vet? Get veggies?

I will make a few more calls. I have a friend with a plane, but I don't know if he can or will go to Vancouver. 

If we can arrange this, would you be taking one of Rowan's racy little babies, too?


----------



## TinysMom

*ZoohCorner wrote: *


> Pipp - could you send me some pics of your bunnies and set ups? I don't want to be rude, but I can;t visit or anything and I just want to be sure you are as wonderful as you seem.
> 
> Also, with no care, how do you get to vet? Get veggies?


Hi! I've known Pipp for almost 3 years now and I want you to know she's an excellent caregiver. Knowing her the way I do - if she had to take a taxi to the vet - she'd do so (I think I've read about her doing that before). She's also very much aware of the needs of her rabbits and has taken them to the vet regularly for molar spurs and gas attacks if I remember right. 

You can read her blog here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11425&forum_id=6

I'm sure it doesn't have as much information as she might like because she's always so busy with running this forum and keeping things going. Much of her time is spent answering questions in the infirmary (she's also on the etherbun yahoo list).

You can also read Pipp's posts here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_user.php?id=1199&posts=1

Finally - I think you'll really get to know Pipp a bit better if you read her tribute to Dill, the bunny she just lost:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37249&forum_id=27

I hope this helps alleviate your mind. 

Peg


----------



## ZoohCorner

Peg,

THank you. And thanks for not being angry that I would dare to ask! 

I will read those links. And I do have emails and other feelers out for drivers!
Alex


----------



## pla725

It's always better to ask to make the rabbit gets a good home. I know my rescue does home checks and vet checks and referrences. Even then we have had rabbits returned to usin rough shape.


----------



## ZoohCorner

Yep. We do interviews and home visits for everybun. That's why situations like this are so extra stressful! But finding amazing people and finding out that your trust was worth - that does help to makeup for it.

(Ack. Still choked up after reading about Pipp's Dill bunny.)


----------



## naturestee

Pipp I reallyhope you can find a way to get Scooter to you! I hope Sherry decides to like him too, I'm sure she'd like another bunny friend.

Alex, I'll put in my 2 cents for Pipp too. Like Tinysmom I've known her first as a member here and then as a fellow mod/slave to RO for several years. She takes great care of her rabbits and if I remember right her smallest bunny enclosure is a large NIC pen with several shelves to jump on which several foster buns live in. (Edit: The others all get a room of their own.) One of her buns (the bun named Pipp, actually) frequently gets molar spurs which of course get treated by a rabbit savvy vet. There are several RO members in her area that visit her house, and could also provide you with a first-person opinion in case you have any concerns- and of those I know Jordiwes and Aurora369 are involved with a local rescue that takes in rabbits and other small animals.

I totally understand your need to ask questions, I know I wouldn't let anyone adopt a rabbit I'm fostering without knowing a ton about them.


----------



## ZoohCorner

Perhaps instead of getting Scooter moved to Vancouver, we need to get Pipp and her gang moved down here! :shock::biggrin2::Canada small::USA:


Thanks! :brownbunny

BTW, I love your profile pic. I have a pic of my Mousey with her tongue out and it just cracks me up!


----------



## TinysMom

Pipp has a really big heart for rabbits and she often says "my rabbits ate my life" - but it is so true.

I know she's very pro-rescue, pro-taking rabbits to the vet, pro- encouraging others to take their animals to the vet, etc.

Honestly- I think Pipp's life and the care she gives her rabbits - is really a positive way of showing the forum how we should treat rabbits (and other animals). She truly loves them...

I wasn't offended in you wanting to see her set-up, etc. (well - maybe a tiny bit - but that's cause I know her so well and I was like, "have to check PIPP out? We all love her...".). I knew you were new on here and that was why I linked you to her messages, etc.

I sure hope this works out...


----------



## ZoohCorner

There has to me someone willing and ABLE to drive within the Cal/WA/Vancouver area, or a couple of someones. . . ! 

:shock:


----------



## Pipp

Thanks for standing up for me guys, I appreciate it so much. I'm touched! :cry4:

Alex, I've got a few irons in the fire, I think Scooter is workable no matter what, I have a few options re: flying him here in the cabin,but we have to see aboutgetting Rowan's boy as well. 

One possiblity is a ride shareI'm hoping to link up with inL.A. to Vancouver, it's someone coming from San Antonio at the end of the month. Iwon't trust this person to take the bunnies,but I will fly to L.A. and drive backwith this person and thebuns if they check out. If that doesn't work, there seem to beother similar situations out there. 

I haven't really had the time or working tech power today tostart a full-fledged transport campaign, ditto with ourfull out fostering call, but it'sa priority. 

I know some of our members can help out, I expect they have or will be in touch. 



sas ray:


----------



## ZoohCorner

You definitely have groupies! Very cool. 

Loved all the pics and Dill is just super super, well--awesome!

I am sure we will figure something out, too! I really think Scooter belongs with you. He needs someone special!


----------



## TinysMom

I could ask on the lionhead list if anyone is traveling from whereever Scooter is to Vancouver, WA - perhaps for a show or something.

The only thing is (sigh) - these are breeders...and I don't know if the rescue is willing to accept help from lionhead breeders. I just know that sometimes they do travel for shows....

Also - they may ask for a bit of $$ to help out with the gas....


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Alright, the boyfriend and I have talked things over!

He has a car that isn't such a gas guzzler, but the problem is neither of us have a passport :foreheadsmack:.. otherwise we would've been able to pick you up from Seattle.

We could at the very least pick you up from the Can/US boarder. And I have a sad 62 airmiles that I'd be more than willing to give to you for your plane ticket to LA.

How about Charter buses? Some companies allow animals as a carry on, and some don't. Greyhound says they prohibit animals as checked luggage, but under their list of prohibited carry on items.. animals are not listed.


----------



## Pipp

A w w w, thanks April, for the kind words and the kind offer.

Actually, you don't need a passport to drive across the border, yet. So if you're up for a trip to Seattle... we'll see if that's an option. 

Alex, just to confirm there won't be a border issue for the rabbit(s)... 

*http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/heasan/import/lag_e.shtml*

*Import of Pet RabbitsFrom the United States:*

_Domestic or pet rabbits imported from the United States must be presented to Canada Border Services Agency staff upon entry. The importation of pet rabbits does not require import permits or health certificates._

sas


----------



## JadeIcing

My own little feelings when it comes to Sas and her bunnies is she would walk through a blizzard to make sure her bunnies have everything they need or to get them the help they need. She loves them with her whole heart, each for their different personalities.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Pipp:

I just checked out the Canadian Border Services Agency, and you're absolutely right!

It says you need a government issued photo ID, along with a birth certificate or a citizenship card. Vince doesn't have his birth certificate or a citizenship card, and my BC ID doesn't arrive for a month. [He also only has his N, if he were to cross back into Canada, would border officials care that he has more than one passenger?]


----------



## Haley

Ive taken rabbits from the US to Canada with no problem. I printed out the info from the website just in case they werent sure (so I could show proof they didnt need health certs etc). They just asked where I was going and if they were domestic and sentus on our way 

PS. My flight attendant friend isnt actively doing flights. Shes going to ask around.


----------



## ZoohCorner

We just got two more rabbits in; that's 4 rabbits IN since Sunday. 

Any locals willing to squeeze a bunny or two or seven in??? They are all good bunnies. . .needing a chance to live. :bunnydance:
:vomit:

The vomity guy is how I feel - have felt since Monday. We can't let them kill anyone and I don't know what to do.

Alex


----------



## Pipp

I just sent this to our California members, hopefully they'll check in with some suggestions..

And arrgh, just realized theline about fostering the other bunnies in danger isn't in the email, rats! :grumpy:

------

Sorry for the mass email, I'm sending this to our California members.

I'm trying to adopt a little mini-rex named Scooter. He was surrendered to an L.A.-area shelter is stressed and aggressive. He's coming from a place where multiple rabbits are days away from being euthanised, so getting him to a new home will likely not only be saving his life, but another life -- he has a temporary placement at a rescue, and another rabbit in danger can take his place when he leaves.

Scooter is stressed when caged, and is very aggressive as a result. He has been deemed special needs, a difficult placement. I am willing to take Scooter and work with him, giving him free-run to help alleviate his cage, biting and stress issues. He doesn't have a lot of other options.

But... WE NEED TO GET HIM FROM THE L.A. AREA TO VANCOUVER, CANADA (or at least Seattle, I can pick him up from there).

Can anyone help?

Does anyone know anybody in the airline industry who can fly him here in the cabin? (He can't be shipped).

Is anyone driving this way? (Or part of the way?)

Can you contribute to a gas or flight fund? A donation to RO's rescue transport fund can 
be made using the donation button on the site. (Or PM Haley).

If anyone wants a cheap Vancouver vacation and is willing to fly (or drive) with a little 
bunny, I'll offer my home as a place to stay -- I'm only blocks from downtown, Stanley 
Park, the beach -- and I'll feed you. Return flights can be had for not much more than a 
couple hundred dollars. (PM Pipp).

If you want to bring a friend, even better -- you can also bring another rabbit from the 
rescue -- and free up another space and save yet another life!

Here's the RO thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37540&forum_id=7

Please help!

PS: The rescue, Zooh Corner in San Gabriel, really needs volunteers! Check them out at http://www.mybunny.org.


----------



## undergunfire

Rowan's baby boy is just adorable :shock:. He looks like my Harlequin mix...Mallory....that I adopted from Zooh Corner.

Mallory and Morgan came together...as "brothers". Not sure if you remember them or not. Beth, who lived in Buckeye, AZ...was their foster mommy.



ETA: p.s...

I asked a friend who has family (parents?) in Washington if she was heading up that way soon from Arizona. I thought I would give it a shot and ask. She is actually on the forum, as "WeLuffOurHeffaLump".


----------



## flopsysmom

If it helps, my family and I are leaving from Livermore (near San Francisco) CA to drive to Crescent City, CA on the Oregon border on July 31. We would be there by August 1. It is not the best solution because of the long drive and someone would have to get him to me in Livermore before we leave. Then someone would have to get him across Oregon and Washington. Let me know and we can find a spot for him in the car.

Sharon "Flopsy's Mom"


----------



## juliew19673

AAArrggh.. just posted and lost it when posting..

I'm going tomorrow to Pasadena to meet with Alex who is running this rescue and to finalize plans to get Scooter and another to Pipp in Canada through Alaska Airlines.

Cost is $190 to ship and am willing to ship other buns to anyone who can take one in, as they are 41 over their "Quota".. 

We're a collective Village, so lets all get behind these buns and get them to a "Forever Home"..

Anyone can contact me at myoffice email [email protected] (have Blackberry attached to my hip 24/7) or by phone at 310-266-9960 and I'll work something out..

Give back and donate $5 bucks to San Gabriel Shelter - their over run at the moment and really need some help from us all.


----------



## juliew19673

I've posted on a couple differnet threads and am willing to go get Scooter and "friends" to send to Pipp from LA through Alaska Air Cargo (they keep a separate temprature controlled enviroment for animals to travel throug Cargo).. 

The fare would be (minus the Customs charge which I've yet to figure out) would be $190 for the flight and not counting carrier - so if anyone wants to help offset the cost let me know how to go about it..

Donations or RO Donations perhaps could offset the charges - not sure how to set this up, but I know alot of you have done this previously,just let me know what I need to do.. 

I can meet the airfare but the carrier, food, customs charge might be more than I can grasp.. So people - talk to me and lets work something out for Scooter and other buns as well..


----------



## Pipp

A w w w w, Julie, you're so awesome!! 

:hugsquish:

(But I knew that anyway). :bouquet:

Are you still up? (Friday night and all). :yawn: I can give you a call. hone: 



sas :nod


----------



## juliew19673

I keep posting and the posts don't show up? 

Pipp I can pickup Scooter and get him on a plane to you through Alaska Air Cargo (temprature controlled separate enviorment from actual cargo); flight ticket costs $190 and there is a customs charge on your end (not surehow muchbut would think nominal).. Happy to put up half the cost of the ticket and purchase the appropriate carrier/food and bring buns to the airport. 

I spoke with Alex this afternoon and am meeting with her tomorrow to see what else I can do;PM or call me to get the gritty details finalized - my cell is 310-266-9960 (anybody can call me for "newbie" advice or Los Angeles info - I'm a 24/7 kinda girl)..

Come on people lets get these buns homes!


----------



## ZoohCorner

I just got home and saw all these posts from Julie (after having spoken to her earlier today) - and now I am crying. . . Maybe there is hope for more bunnies!

Julie - I will talk to you tomorrow (later today) about carriers and other details. We can provide some carriers and I will see if I can scare up some donated carriers, if more folks will take bunnies. See you later. And wow and thank you. 

Thus far, aside from Scooter and Rowan's boy, I am not getting any takers for bunnies. (Unless there is good news in one of my other accounts!)


----------



## ZoohCorner

Pipp wrote:


> Are you still up? (Friday night and all). Â :yawn:Â  I can give you a call.Â  hone:Â



That yawning guy is so cute!


----------



## ZoohCorner

undergunfire wrote:


> Rowan's baby boy is just adorable :shock:. He looks like my Harlequin mix...Mallory....that I adopted from Zooh Corner.
> 
> Mallory and Morgan came together...as "brothers". Not sure if you remember them or not. Beth, who lived in Buckeye, AZ...was their foster mommy.



Oh! That is so exciting! Those are not names we gave the, so I do not know which buns they are. Do you know what their names were? Or what Mallory's name was? Or...send a pic! I am so excited to meet someone who adopted a Zooh bunny in AZ. ! HI! :biggrin2: inkbouce:

How is Beth?


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Julie, you are absolutely amazing! <3

Pipp: Can I make a donation to the flight costs? And I'm sure I can ask Vince if he can drive you and the buns back from the airport.


----------



## juliew19673

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> Julie, you are absolutely amazing! <3
> 
> Pipp: Can I make a donation to the flight costs? And I'm sure I can ask Vince if he can drive you and the buns back from the airport.



You guys are so great! 

A couple of us reach out, and the rest of you stand up! Thanks to you all for your support and DEFINETLY reach out to *www.mybunny.org*. 

Give $5 or $70 dollars, ANYTHING can help.Its not the $ amount, its what YOU can do as individual. Get creative! Send carriers to your local rescue or drop off food/hay, it all makes the "collective" effort that can help us all.


----------



## Coco0457

*ZoohCorner wrote: *


> We just got two more rabbits in; that's 4 rabbits IN since Sunday.
> 
> Any locals willing to squeeze a bunny or two or seven in??? They are all good bunnies. . .needing a chance to live. :bunnydance:
> :vomit:
> 
> The vomity guy is how I feel - have felt since Monday. We can't let them kill anyone and I don't know what to do.
> 
> Alex



OH NO!!!!!!

PLEASE DON'T KILL THEM!!!!!! Gee, those guys are ALL so beautiful bunnies!!! Isn't there anybody out there who can help here??? FOSTER at least??? 

Are there any other Rescues who could help out here??? haha...yeah, I know...there probably all beyond full too...people need to get educated about Bunnies BEFORE they get them. not just dump them. and people need to *STOP BREEDING*!!!!!!

*There is NO need for Breeding these days!!!!!!*


----------



## undergunfire

*ZoohCorner wrote: *


> undergunfire wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rowan's baby boy is just adorable :shock:. He looks like my Harlequin mix...Mallory....that I adopted from Zooh Corner.
> 
> Mallory and Morgan came together...as "brothers". Not sure if you remember them or not. Beth, who lived in Buckeye, AZ...was their foster mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! That is so exciting! Those are not names we gave the, so I do not know which buns they are. Do you know what their names were? Or what Mallory's name was? Or...send a pic! I am so excited to meet someone who adopted a Zooh bunny in AZ. ! HI! :biggrin2: inkbouce:
> 
> How is Beth?
Click to expand...



I sent you a PM :bunnydance:!


----------



## undergunfire

*Coco0457 wrote: *


> OH NO!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE DON'T KILL THEM!!!!!! Gee, those guys are ALL so beautiful bunnies!!! Isn't there anybody out there who can help here??? FOSTER at least???
> 
> Are there any other Rescues who could help out here??? haha...yeah, I know...there probably all beyond full too...people need to get educated about Bunnies BEFORE they get them. not just dump them. and people need to *STOP BREEDING*!!!!!!
> 
> *There is NO need for Breeding these days!!!!!!*



You have to understand that the world is very over croweded with homeless animals because of IRRISONSIBLE breeders. If they stopped breeding, the amount of unwanted pets would dirastically cut down. If people spayed/neutered, the amount of dying animals in shelters would cut down.

As for RESPONSIBLE breeders, I personally think that they should not stop breeding. Without responsible breeders who put their whole lives into producing well bred & up to the standard rabbits....we wouldn't have such lovely breeds out there.

Reality...irrisponsible breeders will always be around, animals will always be euthanized to control the population. It's life. We just have to work as hard as we can to rescue as many as we can, providing we have the funds and there are a place for the rescues to go.

Build a new shelter, it will fill up quick and there will still be homeless pets. It is a vicious cycle that never ends.


----------



## Pipp

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> Pipp: Can I make a donation to the flight costs? And I'm sure I can ask Vince if he can drive you and the buns back from the airport.



April, thanks so much, I may take you (or Vince!) up on that airport offer, depending on the scheduling of course! 

I'm just waiting to hear from Julie and/or Alex right now. 

And I've had another great offer to fly Scooter up in the cabin with an RO member in S.F., so that's another option. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## pla725

I wish I could help but my rescueis also overflowing. We just took in 11 from a high kill shelter that we didn't have room for. It a shame. My heart breaks.


----------



## Pipp

Well my guys I assume are sorted out, now I'm hoping some of our California members are just tied up for the weekend and they'll be able to at least foster some others at least for awhile. Haven't heard from anybody yet. 

I'm asking my friends to post noticeswhere they work, etc. 

There's another lilttle L.A. bunnywith bandaged legs who needs a temp foster, too. 



sas ray:


----------



## undergunfire

Pipp....are you taking in Rowan's baby boy (the harlequin with huge ears), as well?

He is a doll and reminds me so much of Mallory. I hope he can be saved :?.


----------



## undergunfire

Oh, man...now my heart is in pain!


Rowan's baby boys look JUST like my Mallory and Morgan....















My Mal and Morg...


----------



## ZoohCorner

*An update, of sorts:*

Julie came out and met us at the Pasadena PetCo Adoption Day, today. She's really cool! (And she has very pretty eyes  )

It sounds like getting Scooty and Rowan's baby (now 5 mos old) out to Vancouver is going to work, we just need to nail down _and secure_ some details.

We are hoping that it will happen like this: Julie picks up Scooter  and "the kid" on Friday (7/25), keeps them overnight, then brings them to the airport on Saturday, 7/26. Apparently they need to be at the airport 3 hours before departure, and Julie was assuming that the whole ordeal would last about 9-10 hours - to the point when Sas FINALLY gets her new friends!

I am waiting to hear more from Julie.

Sas: Sorry I have not been around. I did read some stuff online, earlier, but after the PetCo day--and having been at the shelter earlier this am--pluss the lack of sleep this week, I have sort of hit a wall! (I only slept about an hour or so last night, I am so worried about these bunnies)... I am just not fit for public "consumption" right now!! :shock:.

But that's about where things stand.

This needs to happen because it is the right thing - all of it. Scooter needs to be Sas's bunny - Kevin and I will be happy with that, and we will get to see pics and have updates via RO!!! And Rowan's kiddo needs a safe place.... Julie and Sorelle are the other pieces of the puzzle that will make this happen!


----------



## ZoohCorner

Pee Ess

Rowan's baby is named, Munson. He was bonded with Bunson, but they hit sexual maturity about 1 mo ago and started fighting last week, so had to be separated.


----------



## undergunfire

Did you get my PM, Alex? 


:biggrin2:


----------



## ZoohCorner

OH! I remember Mallory and Morgan. Cannot recall their names, as they were newer members of the Zooh bunny crew, but I definitely remember them! It is so exciting to meet someone who has some of the "Arizona Zooh Bunnies" !!!!

Getting an update on them was neat. This is an awesome group of people!

Alex


----------



## undergunfire

*ZoohCorner wrote: *


> OH! I remember Mallory and Morgan. Cannot recall their names, as they were newer members of the Zooh bunny crew, but I definitely remember them! It is so exciting to meet someone who has some of the "Arizona Zooh Bunnies" !!!!
> 
> Getting an update on them was neat. This is an awesome group of people!
> 
> Alex



I am really happy you remember my boys :biggrin2:! I am also very happy I was able to adopt them. Right when I saw their pictures on Petfinder in December of '06...I KNEW they had to be mine!

Soon Mallory will be home again from Zin (GoinbacktoCali)....then I am going to attempt bonding the boys again.


Also, I am super happy that Sas is taking in one of Rowan's boys....who looks like Mallory. I hope his brother, who looks like Morgan, finds a great home.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

I don't ever have work on Saturdays, and Vince has class from 8:30 am - 12:30 pm.

But the rest of the day, (or early morning).. we're absolutely free to drive the buns and Pipp from the airport to her house!


----------



## juliew19673

Alex - will PM and speak w/you soon -but so that all can follow the story.. Pipp will be able to get the buns Saturday so I will pick them up from youFriday afternoon/night and bring them home w/me and will get them to the airport early Saturday AM so that they can arrive in Vancouver around 1:00 or 2:00 PM.

And I must say to all RO members, Alex is an AMAZING bun rescuer (organized, knowledeable, funny,and driven)- had way too much fun chatting with her. It would be great if more, knowledgeable people would be willing to take one bun in - so many cute buns there that need a home.. And again - I'm willing to help get the bun to whereever you are at.

Yay - team!


----------



## naturestee

You guys are amazing!

Now we just need foster homes for the others. My rescue is out of space too. *sigh*


----------



## ZoohCorner

Hi Julie.

Thanks for the compliment. :thanks: I really am just doing the job I was meant to do, and I know I am lucky to be _able_ to do it! 

I will make sure the other bunny, Munson, is here on Friday (we will talk before hand! :bunny24) and will have proper carriers with attached water bottles, extra hay for you to take with you, and extra towels in case they get these wet on the way to your place. Do you have somewhere for them to stay at your place? They will need to be out of the carriers to stretch during the evening and whatnot, 'specially before their long journey!

Talk to you soon!

Are you getting excited, Pipp?:running bunny:running bunny:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Haley

I also have a backup plan if you guys need it- someone I know in Los Angelos is willing to fly Scooter in cabin up to Seattle (its Delta Air so only $50.00) although I think you can only take one rabbit so that wouldnt work if sas is taking both...

Good work everyone getting this together!


----------



## juliew19673

Yes both Scooter and Muson will have their very own Suite(s) to run about (upstairs patio [bunny escape proof]and my indoor bedroom hallway (each about 10 ft long and 3 and 4 ft respectively..

One will sleep in the hall way with their carrier open to curl up in if they get scared an the other will sleep in my "portable" bun hutch that I'll bring into the bedroom that fits next to my bed (4ft by 2 ft by 2ft).. So I think they will have enough room to stretch their legs prior to be "stuck" in the carriers for the trips.. 

I'm really excited for these 2 little guys and their journey to their forever homes!


----------



## juliew19673

*Haley wrote: *


> I also have a backup plan if you guys need it- someone I know in Los Angelos is willing to fly Scooter in cabin up to Seattle (its Delta Air so only $50.00) although I think you can only take one rabbit so that wouldnt work if sas is taking both...
> 
> Good work everyone getting this together!



Thats great! If something were to happen its nice to know that others are thinking of back-up plans (as I didn't).. 

Luckily - its the same cost to fly2 as1 through Alaska Pet Air Cargo..


----------



## Pipp

*Haley wrote: *


> I also have a backup plan if you guys need it- someone I know in Los Angelos is willing to fly Scooter in cabin up to Seattle (its Delta Air so only $50.00) although I think you can only take one rabbit so that wouldnt work if sas is taking both...



Well, there's always Wilber... :hearts:








I'm putting out the word here for fosters and potential adopters so I can take a third, nothing yet. :sigh:

Meanwhile, can't thank you all enough, especially Julie. :hug1 I'm working out the pick-up details with PixieStixxx.  

I'm definitely looking forward to meeting the new arrivals, although I must confess that having a couch not half covered in poop (Sherry stopped that habit for some reason)is kinda nice.  That sure won't last with new bunnies around to get her all wound up.  

hwell:

sas :laughsmiley:


----------



## ZoohCorner

Ho Pipp!

I am so excited for Scooter and Munson. They get to be little fuzzy Canadians! Wish I could visit too!

Wilber was at the vet and has been adopted. He never had to be at the shelter. I called him little Mop-boy. Super cute and boy did he know it!

So far have 5 rabbits placed, including your two new pals. Need to move more SOON. Can get a little extra time, seeing we are doing so much construction work in the bunny area, but only a little more...

Waiting to talk to Julie to make sure things are really happening. . . So happy for Scooty!

Also very tired and having cell phone issues. UGH! :grumpy:

Thanks to all!


----------



## juliew19673

From what I can "gather" from Scooter and Munson is that they've been under Alex's calm controll and will not have a problem within a few days.. 

She is the " Bunny whisper" and had me calm withiin minutes of meeting her, so I'm guessing her "buns" are just the same temprament, and also they are going to your house (where I'd pay "rent" to live) so I think all will be just GREAT (not "fine" mind you but GREAT").

And if all things go SOUTH - send Scooter and Munson to me and I'll take them in (BF be damned! - IT TAKES A VILLAGE)..


----------



## juliew19673

I must really say, that it's been such a collective effort as when I joined this forum a short 4 month ago, I had no idea the difference between a Cat or a bun; but that was changed by Pipp, Haley, Maherswoman, GoingbacktoCali, Flashy, Coco0457, PixieStixx, Undergunfire,Jadeicing, werecatrising, brandy 456,Slavetobunny, pla725 and last but not least (alwaysone of the first to comment)Slavetobunnyand others thats name alludes me.. 

You guys are great at helping the newbie bun owners and have gotten me past the "help - I've been dumped a bun" too ---- "HELP!! Rescue a bun!" And I think that is fabulous as its been - 4 short weeks...

You should all run for Congress,think what you all could be accomplish?


----------



## Spring

Good luck to all in this! Great job guys!

A downer that this isn't 5+ years in the futurewhere I'd be living on my own to take in a few, but the least I can do is help finance-wise if I can send some cash/cheque to someone? Marvinsounds like such a darling, wish I was in the position to take him in as a friend for Pebbles. 

So just putting out an offer, if you need any help in this financially! If not, a way to send to the rescue?


----------



## PixieStixxxx

But Spring! You've already done so much without having to live on your own. When I posted for help about Yoyo, you physically kept up with his whereabouts (When I just about gave up after Petcetera fed me he was sold lies!). But you tracked him down, went to go see him and personally saw that he was doing just great! [And then Jasmine played the adoption game with you =D ]

I'm so excited over how amazing this is turning out! And I hope the other bunnies will be able to find homes as well.


----------



## Pipp

Heh! I was only kidding about Wilber, as noted in the top of this thread, a guy that cute doens't need help getting adopted. :love:

I PM'd you this question, but I'm a little confused about all of Rowan's babies... Neither Bunson nor Munson seem to look much like Rowan's Baby Boy, is it the light? 

Here are the two boys, Muson andBunson... 










And this is the pic of Rowan's Baby boy ... 





and here's another shot labeled 'two of Rowan's babies'... lsted as male. 



 

Now with 13 altogether, it's interesting trying to get them all straight.  

I assume the older guys are more in need than the younger ones? I don't want to be picky, but I'm not too too keen on a big version of Sherry,LOL! (Wasn't that keen on the little version, but she needed a home, so... ) 

I'malso really not interested in anymore English spot-types or more big black bunnies even though I know they're hard to adopt. (I know they're hard to adopt, I still have all my fosters).:rollseyes

For this run, I'd love to try for somebunny who just might be able to find another home if need be.(Scooter's here to stay regardless, but no guarantees bonding's going to work out for anybunny). 

On that note, I see that poor Noah's been there a year... and Minnie Moo and Bruce look stressed... Sage looks sweet... 

Oh wait... Marvin? He isn'tlisted on Petfinder, just saw the listing in this thread...I don't already have a white bunny with red eyes, so he's a candidate... 

Decisions decisions, LOL! 

Alex, we need to chat.  



sas :bunny18


----------



## ZoohCorner

Hi Spring,

Marvin IS extra sweet. Neutered too. He gets ignored cause he's a pink-and-white. :? He and Barnabus are both extra friendly guys... just super duper cool bunnies. 

As far as donating goes, I think Pipp is raising funds?


----------



## ZoohCorner

Marvin has been at the shelter quite a long time and he gets ignored, as far as adoptions go. (Minnie Moo, who got adopted this Saturday, has only been there three months...his hew folks are really nice and will even be volunteering for us, but they were not interested in Marvin....)

Marvin is about 5lbs and neutered.

Bruce is a chocolate and white spot or spot mix. He has chubby cheeks and a good personality, and he is neutered. He's been there about 4 months.

Sage was adopted a couple of weeks ago, but he is a little bitey and they may bolt and want a different bunny. I REALLY hope not! :nonono:

Noah - I have no idea why Noah has not been adopted. He's awesome. His pics don't do him justice, he is handsome! Julie met him at PetCo this Saturday! :bunnyheart (neutered, 1 1/2)

Then there are ALLLLLL of Rowan's babies. Beautiful! Some look like Harlequins, so,e have perfect Dutch markings! All are large, racy sorta bunnies (meaning longer bodies and larger ears) - really pretty.:dutch

((I am determined to use all of these little smile icon thingies!! So Cute!)
:yuck:whistling

The pic of the baby in questions helps. I will see which one he is, and if he is bonded to anybun (see PM, Pipp).

OK. More emails, phone calls, bunnies to care for, mother's house to deal with, hay to be delivered, etc!
:hbunnysmell::sofa::thankyou:

Alex


----------



## juliew19673

*Pipp wrote:*
On that note, I see that poor Noah's been there a year...


___________________________________________________________________

I met Noah and he is the MOST laid back Bun I've met; he had numerous people coming up to him and 1 very large dog that was giving him grief and he didn't give it a "second thought".. So if you need a calm bun in your "Harem" THIS is the bun to be had.. 

So many buns across the U.S. need homesand I knowyou can fall in "LOVE" with all of them, but Noah WOULD be that ONE bun that you take in, that would LOVE to be inyour permanent home.. 

Rescues can go just fantastic and I see this with this one little guy.. Take another look at him on in this thread - he deserves to have "Free Run" in a home..


----------



## Pipp

Still hoping to hear from Alex (and/or Julie) with details about Rowan's Baby Boy, Noah and Marvin. 

Decisions decisions! 

I have to consider who a good bonding candidate is. The options are bonding with one or twolittle dwarf girls (although Scooter will get first pick), or joining a couple of 5 to 6 pound 'backroom' bunnies who live in a5 x7enclosed porch.Failing a bonding situation, who would do best in a multi-levelpen as opposed to free-run? 

And who would make the best'ambassador bunny'? Dill would run out on the porch to greet all the guests, often pawing at their leg. :tears2ipp will lick my nose whenever I present it to her.  That always helps with the 'bunny PR' campaign and when trying to set upfostering or adoptions. (My other guys are scaredy buns).

I assume all three will get along with the cats. 

Who is the most unhappy at the shelter? Who would be disrupted the least by the move? Noah was pretty much born there, right? Has he ever been fostered? 

Was Marvin born there as well? If not,where was he previously?

Then again, Rowan'sboy is young, maybe he stands the best chance of adjusting.



sas onder:


----------



## TinysMom

Pipp, I don't mean to interfere.....much.

I see yout alking a lot and weighing the options - but may I ask you - is there anyone (besides Scooter) that you feel your heart is drawing you too? Not logic....but you look and you sort of melt?

I'd encourage you to pick that one. 

When Tiny died - I looked at several flemish. I looked at Zeus once....looked at others.....but kept going back. I wanted to rescue a flemmie in Tiny's memory and in honor of him - plus I wanted a flemmie so badly....but it only took one look and I knew in my heart Zeus was THE ONE. (Even with Ori coming - I feel that way about Zeus - that he was meant to be here).

I am dying to find out WHO you pick.....


----------



## ZoohCorner

AUUUGH! I just lost what i was writing.

Pipp - ultimately , in my opinion, Marvin is your guy. He is already neutered, super sweet - and he seems very well adjusted. On that note, anothrr super cool candidate is Barnabas.

Both these guys have great person-alities and would make wonderful friends. 

Barnabas is about 5-6 lbs and Marvin 4 - 4.5. Marvin gets ignored because he is white with red eyes. 

Alex


----------



## juliew19673

Pipp, I can only imagine the "sheer" wonderment of not meeting the buns your adopting and to figure out which one you want (Zoohcorner has SO many cute buns).. 

That beingsaid, I'll go to ZoohCorner (if possible tomorrow) and take video (along with the camcorder, laptop and air card so that I can ) post them and THEN perhaps you can make an informed choice (along w/others here who may "SEE" someone that they cannot live without).. I am willing to ship these BUNS to whomever can give them a great Forever home.. Not a guarantee but will call San Gabriel Shelter in the AM and see if I can come through w/my camcorder. 

I have NO idea why these lil buns took over my heart,but they did -they need a "helping hand".. I think I've found my "Calling" in life..


----------



## ZoohCorner

Julie, Kevin (my boyfriend, you met him at PetCo) will be at the shelter today (Thursday) by 11AM. Can only stay a couple of hours as he has another appointment, but you're welcome to come.

No need to call the shelter about anything related to the rabbits. ALL bunny-related stuff goes through us, so I am the one to call (or my VP, Susan, but she's currently on a cruise! :shock. You have my cell.


*PIPP!* I am totally a wreck! I am happy they will be in Julie's hands, happy and thankful they will end up in your hands but scared about the journey. :?

And I need to know which bunny is the lucky boy by tonight sometime, so I know who to pick up in the AM! Marvin:apollo: one of Rowan's boys :headflick::brown-bunny ????


:woohoo: You guys are awesome! bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## juliew19673

I'm stuck at work today; drat! So will not be able to take a video of Scooter or the other bun (sorry Pipp) but will do so tomorrow! alex whats the address of where I'm going so that I can mapquest?


----------



## Pipp

And the winner is... 












Maybe one day I'll adopt a pretty harlequin or calico bunny,but for now, it's best that it's the least adoptable guy. 

So I'll be seeing Marvin on Saturday -- my first pink-eyed white bunny. :bunnyheart 

Thanks again to Julie, Alex and April!

Sherry has settled right down and for the first time in her life, she's not peeing and pooping on the couch next to the fosters cage.:halo

THAT will most certainly change when the boys arrive. :rollseyes

sas hwell:


----------



## ZoohCorner

I am so excited for Marvin and Scooty! Thank you Julie, Sorelle and April!!


:apollo:arty::adorable: 

:bunnyangel2:

Alex


----------



## Haley

What great news! Congrats to everyone for making this happen. These two bunnies are so lucky that you all stepped in to help them get to their forever home. 

Cant wait for pictures when they *settle* in at Pipp's place. I bet its going to be a riot with the smell of two new boys in the house. lol


----------



## Spring

YAY FOR MARVIN!!! :biggrin2:

I can't wait until he's home with you.. REW's have the most awesome, pinky white ears! Look and feel like a soft pink house coat!  What a lucky boy!

:bunny18


----------



## missyscove

Yay!
Congratulations!

It is sad to see shelters so overloaded. The shelter I volunteer at is constantly overwhelmed with dogs, cats, buns, even birds on occasions. 
I wish I could help in this situation, but I don't have the room to take animals I've already met and fallen in love with.
It's hard to say, but I've had to come to terms with the idea that some of the animals will be euthed. 

It's always great to see animals getting out.


----------



## ZoohCorner

I can't wait to get updates and pics, either. But first I have to get through..... *The Flight!!* :?

I hope it really is harder on me than it is on the bunnies!:bunnydance:

And I have to say, both Kevin and I are _REALLY_going to miss Scooty Boots. :missyou
:nono

But we are truly happy with where they are going!



:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## PixieStixxxx

I am so in love with Marvin, he's cute little face is just pouring with "Pick me, pick me!"


----------



## JadeIcing

*ZoohCorner wrote: *


> I can't wait to get updates and pics, either. But first I have to get through..... *The Flight!!* :?




Trust me it is harder on you! I had two guinea pigs flown to me from TX to CT. I was on pins and needles! They get to me and they are lounging and munching on the carrot they had. :X


----------



## ZoohCorner

JadeIcing wrote:


> *ZoohCorner wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get updates and pics, either. But first I have to get through..... *The Flight!!* :?
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> Trust me it is harder on you! I had two guinea pigs flown to me from TX to CT. I was on pins and needles! They get to me and they are lounging and munching on the carrot they had. :X
Click to expand...


That's what I am hoping. I actually flew a dog in May, and he was happy as a lark when he got from here to Maryland.

:whistling


----------



## PixieStixxxx

They're flying on the plane right now!

Just two more hours until they're here.. and three more hours until we can pick them up!

I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## ZoohCorner

Oh! You et to meet them? COOL! Are you the one driving to the airport?

DRIVE FASTER! Ha ha hahaha!

Can't wait until they are safe in their new home! First :USA: Now :Canada small:


arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:

And maybe they will both get bunnypals!! :bunnieskiss


:woohoo:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Spring

:weee:!!

I cannot wait to see lots and lots of picturess!


----------



## PixieStixxxx

My boyfriend's the driver, I'm tagging along!

We leave in half an hour to meet up with Sorelle, and I will bring my camera for you Spring!


----------



## aurora369

I just got to meet them!!! They stopped at my house to drop me off some litter and I got to meet the two beautiful bunnies.

Apparently, Scooter isn't such an angry little bunny, he just wants someone to rub his nose. I was able to get some tooth purrs out of him during our short visit. Or maybe he just really likes me and needs to come and stay with me...

Marvin was pretty upset about the whole transport thing and didn't want to come to the front of the carrier to say hi. I did get a brief nose rub in right before they left. I'm sure he'll be glad to lie down somewhere cool and rest after his ordeal.

SAS took some pictures, so I'm sure she'll post them soon!

--Dawn


----------



## juliew19673

Thank you Dawn for posting - both Alex and I have been on pins and needles since they left our collective homes...

I'm also happy to hear you do not think Scooter is Angry - just a lil aggressive and boy is he curious about ALL things. Marvin is shy and after the many different stops he's had to have to get to Canada he's probably pretty confused, but he is just the sweetest lil man. He and I hung out last night and I gave him tons of nose rubs and he was just as happy as could be.. Scooter decided I was OK and stopped biting me last night - and besides there were too many new things for him to check out - lol!

Can't wait to see photos and hear how Pipp gets along with them.

So glad you guys were part of the Tag-team effort to get these loves a forever-home!


----------



## juliew19673

One funny PS to this whole drama - last night I had Scooter on the downstairs patio and Baxter! my bun, was in the bedroom so they "shared" a screen door. When Baxter! saw Scooter - he kept running in circles and then would paw at my pant leg and then repeat the whole process 2 or 3 more times.. LOL! He then finished the whole "dance" with a giant Binky into the cat box! 

Not sure if he was saying "Mom! - can I keep him?!" or "Mom! there's another bunny on MY patio?!".. I did notice when I put Baxter! to bed he had strategically laid down some bunny turds at the threshold to the screen door!

Silly guy..


----------



## PixieStixxxx

I just got home, and what a trip!

Marvin was such a mellow chill sweetheart, he was a little nervous about the transport though =[

Scooter looked angry, but when Dawn petted him - he melted!

The airport made had Sas running around in circles.


----------



## juliew19673

Great job! Dawn must have the special "bunny mojo" that I was missing with Scooter.. All day yesterday he would come and dig at my pants with that "please" pet me look - I'd reach down, really slow and off to the side and he would strike like a Boa Constricter! LOL!!

Poor Sas must be exhausted - as the buns are.. In a couple of days I bet Marvin appears to be a different bun as he was just a love.


----------



## aurora369

I did seem to have a way with the little guy. We shall have to see how he reacts once he's settled in.

I've had bunnies for about 18 years now, so I'm pretty good at reading them now. 

Scooter popped his little head out the carrier and just waited in that position until I rubbed his nose. He really liked his ears stroked and that was when he was doing little tooth purrs.

I can't wait for some pictures and stories of how they are settling in.

--Dawn


----------



## ZoohCorner

Scooter is definitely one for the ear stroking! But even in a chittering (purring) stupor, he has the wherewithal to give a little chomp - or warning - now and then!

Beleive me, he is a lot better than when he first came in and had me standing in the bathtub, with little bleeding cuts all over my legs!!!:run::tears2::laugh: And then he jumped IN the bathtub with me!! :lookaround:nerves1

Last I heard he was running around Sorelle's house, up and down some stairs and was on a couch or visiting some bunnies! He'd put in a few good chomps, of course, and was off to have more fun!

Marvin was much more relaxed, had been flirting with some foster women - and was resting atop his carrier.

Kevin and I are so pleased for these bunnies!

And we REALLY hope poor carsick Sorelle is feeling a lot LOT better!!! :vomit:


:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## juliew19673

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I've had bunnies for about 18 years now, so I'm pretty good at reading them now.
> 
> Scooter popped his little head out the carrier and just waited in that position until I rubbed his nose. He really liked his ears stroked and that was when he was doing little tooth purrs.


Scooter sized me up and realized "this stupid human has only known Buns for 4 months - I canmess withher".. He took one look at youand decided "She's on to me, can't bite her, but I bet she gives REALLY good nose rubs.."


----------



## ZoohCorner

OKAY! Hopefully I can get the pics to appear!


*Marvin takes time to smell (and taste) the flowers (and trees).*







*Marvin says HELLO to Georgie and Fezwick (he later hopped right into their room!).*






*Marvin is a photogenic little man!*






*Scooter escapes! (from the rug in the tub, which he pulled down on top of his own little self)*






*Scooter peeks at me from the tub*






*Scooter ate right through his basket (it is wrapped around him) and continued to eat his greens!*






*Kevin will miss Scooter.*






*Crates are ready to go.*






*Kevin & Scooter and Julie & Marvin - ready for the journey.*


----------



## juliew19673

Awww.. How great to see their lil faces again! Hope their enjoying themselves at Pipps!


----------



## ZoohCorner

Me, too. Hope to see update and pics soon, too.

With two more bunnies, Pipp couldn't possibly have anything more important to do than update us with pics, right!?!


----------



## Pipp

My computer is making it really hard to post (and that includes MSN, sorry for not replyingthere, too). :crash

I've moved Marvin and Scooter rescue story to it's own thread in a new forum created in their honor - RESCUE STORIES -- which is a subforum of RESCUE ME, which can be left to concentrate on bunnies still needing placements. 

We should have the ability to copy over Alex and Julie's posts in the near future(right now we can only copy whole threads), so I can update/backdate it then. 

Here's the new thread fpr Marvin and Scooter: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37976&forum_id=67

(This is the third time I'm writing this post). :grumpy:



sas :thanks:


----------



## ZoohCorner

But...computers, they make our lives easier. :sunshine: 

No???:laugh::nonono:

Seriously....YIKES. Hope you are feeling better! :brownbunny

Off to our new thread, now!


----------

